# "MAC Address: not available"



## coredumperror (Mar 23, 2018)

Is anyone able to get their Model 3's WiFi MAC address? When I click the little (i) icon on the WiFi settings dialog, I only get "MAC Address: not available".

This wouldn't really bother me, since one rarely needs to care about the MAC, but I'm in one of those rare situations, due to how my work's WiFi is configured. It uses an authentication system that requires both a username AND a password, so Model 3's password-only login mechanism doesn't work. However, my work also provides another WiFi network specifically for such limited devices, to which any device with a registered MAC address can connect.

So I need to learn my Model 3's MAC address in order to connect to the WiFi at work. This is important because the chargers are work are deep in an underground parking garage, and the 4G service down there is spotty at best. But the WiFi works great.

I'm already scheduled to bring my car in for service next Tuesday, so I'll definitely be asking them about this. But I'd love to get this resolved sooner.


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

Connect your tesla to your home WiFi and grab the MAC address from your router’s Admin app. Based on your router, the process to figure that out would be different. If tesla gives you the IP address it got, then lookup in router should be easy.


----------



## TirianW (Oct 31, 2017)

Good Afternoon,
You have two options: first, turn your phone into a hotspot and then look at the connected devices (most versions of Android will show you the MAC address, and I think iOS can as well); second, and better solution, buy a big bag of Doritos and bribe one of the wireless administrators to do it for you (they probably want to see your cool car as well).

-- your friendly network admin


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

When my car was upgraded to 2018.24.8 the MAC address was briefly available through the UI, but it has since reverted to "not available.

That said @Babar Batla is right. I have all of my connected devices labeled and identified in my Google WiFi Mesh network, so the MAC address is always a tap away in the Google WiFi app!


----------



## coredumperror (Mar 23, 2018)

You guys are brilliant! I never would have thought to check my router's connection list, but there it was! Starts with 04:4E:AF, in case anyone's interested.

Nothing seems to recognize that preamble as belonging to Tesla, though. And it doesn't appear to match Model S MACs, either. Interesting.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

LG appears to be the OEM for their WiFi adapter.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Yep, (it is buried in other threads) but there is a free app called Fing that you can download and scan your local network. It also shows the MAC addressed and also confirmed LG Electronics as the mfg. It will also show you the connection time of the car to your network. It connects for 10 minutes or so and then disconnects for about 20 and connects again. I've got to start tracking better, but after driving and coming back home it looks like it may be staying connected for 60 to 90 minutes, I assume uploading logs and video to the mother ship. 

Others are able to measure the bandwidth actually being consumed, but I don't have one just yet.


----------



## yaheath (Sep 14, 2017)

I had that happen, too, where it said “not available” for the MAC address. What fixed it for me was the two-finger salute (hold down both steering wheel buttons until the screen resets)


----------



## coredumperror (Mar 23, 2018)

yaheath said:


> I had that happen, too, where it said "not available" for the MAC address. What fixed it for me was the two-finger salute (hold down both steering wheel buttons until the screen resets)


Just tried that out, and it totally worked! Sounds like we've found a solid workaround for this problem, until Tesla (hopefully) fixes it.


----------

